# Golden Retriever with Sensitive Stomach?



## Lizzyfox57 (Feb 10, 2018)

Our Golden, Tori, is 9 months old. We got her at 8 weeks of age . We had issues with GI sensitivity resulting in diarrhea which was on and off. After several lab and stool clearances, our vet believed she has sensitive stomach issues. After trying several different kibbles we had success with Royal Canine Golden Retriever formula for puppies. also, we only give her small tidbits of chicken breasts for her treats. I know what you are going through with her stomach issues, we dealt with it for about 6 months before finding a kibble that worked for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have an adult that has a sensitive stomach, I am feeding Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive skin and stomach. It's the salmon formula.


----------



## Yang Gao (Oct 31, 2018)

My 10 month golden boy has the similar problem...

We were feeding him Orijen large breed puppy since he was 2-3 month old. After he was neutered at 6 month, he started to have soft stool persistently, sometimes diarrhea. We did stool check, deworm (including giardia), food allergy test, tried some new food, Fromm and Orijen six fish, tried probiotics, pumpkin powder, etc. Finally, nothing really works. Though he has allergy to some food, those are not in his recipe.

Now we get used to his soft stool and keep feeding him more to put one some weight...

GI issue seems pretty common in golden?


----------

